# Episcopal Church Moves to End Ban on Gay Bishops



## Berean (Jul 14, 2009)

> ANAHEIM, Calif. — The bishops of the Episcopal Church voted at the church’s convention on Monday *to open “any ordained ministry” to gay men and lesbians*, a move that could effectively undermine a moratorium on ordaining gay bishops that the church passed at its last convention three years ago.



http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/15/us/15episcopal.html?partner=rss&emc=rss


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 14, 2009)

So if this ban has been in place, what's the deal with Gene Robinson?


----------



## Archlute (Jul 14, 2009)

Grandfathered...


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 14, 2009)

Archlute said:


> Grandfathered...



As in he was already ordained when he was married and presumably hetero? When they still knew he was a homosexual when they promoted him to bishop, right?


----------



## gkterry (Jul 14, 2009)

This sort of apostasy is the very reason I began to be drawn toward Reformed theology.


----------



## FenderPriest (Jul 14, 2009)

Berean said:


> > ANAHEIM, Calif. — The bishops of the Episcopal Church voted at the church’s convention on Monday *to open “any ordained ministry” to gay men and lesbians*, a move that could effectively undermine a moratorium on ordaining gay bishops that the church passed at its last convention three years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/15/us/15episcopal.html?partner=rss&emc=rss



I have to sign in to read... could you post the article here or is that not allowed?


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 14, 2009)

Imagine what this is doing the the more faithful Anglicans trying to stay alive in Muslim countries in Africa.


----------



## Reluctantly Reforming (Jul 14, 2009)

First reaction: withering contempt for such high-handed rebellion.

Second reaction: sorrow for those with hardened hearts, for there but for the grace ...


----------



## yeutter (Jul 14, 2009)

More news can be found at VirtueOnline - The Voice for Global Orthodox Anglicanism


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 14, 2009)

This is such a shame. Is it even proper to call them a "church" anymore?


----------



## Berean (Jul 14, 2009)

FenderPriest said:


> I have to sign in to read... could you post the article here or is that not allowed?



You shouldn't have to sign in. The NYT dropped its registration requirements. Make sure you delete any NYT cookies and clear your cache.

Here's the print version http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/15/us/15episcopal.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&pagewanted=print

Here's the article. If any mods feel it violates copyright then go ahead and delete it.



> July 15, 2009
> Episcopal Church Moves to End Ban on Gay Bishops
> By LAURIE GOODSTEIN
> 
> ...


----------



## Philip (Jul 14, 2009)

Not really surprising. It was only a matter of time--thank God that conservative Anglicans are pulling out.


----------

